# Remembrance Page Request.



## ChasingBliss (Sep 5, 2016)

Can we have Remembrance page for our Lost members?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 5, 2016)

ChasingBliss said:


> Can we have Remembrance page for our Lost members?


I like this idea. Sad though


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe make a page in OT and then have a mod make it a sticky...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 6, 2016)

Did we lose another sister?


----------

